# Tesla Reportedly Planning Battery Swap Demonstration



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Checking in here in Hawthorne from the demo


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

90 second battery swap. Fully automated. Charges you the equivalent cost of gas. You return the pack or get charged the difference jn price (presumably the prorated value of your pack). Installed where superchargers are located, so you can choose between "fast" and "free".


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)




----------

